# Youngish Veteran t1d - insulin is not working



## Jabba29 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello all, veteran - well 35yrs + t1d. I just joined the forum now as I wanted to see if others had experienced the same issue. I'm always looking for knowledge on diabetes as I'm a nutritional scientist,  sports coach and interested in improving health & well being. Forgive me if this post is in wrong area - my first one

Seriously worried - not just the swathe towards obesity and poor actually there seems to be....

no way to test insulin quality.
!

Has anyone felt that the insulin in the last few years has been less effective. The usual response is insulin sensitivity,  storage, injection site.... I have covered those and more plus  I have tested with glucose rises from varying GI carbs and glyconeogenesis from protein. (fasted) - glycogen and adrenalin released 

After the usual checks, site changes, cannula check (I'm pumping  ... What if it's the insulin, what if worse still its a new batch. How can I check, I can't!

Nothing online, being a natural cynic I question how can a drug not have quality control checks that are easily checked and truly independent.

I have asked a few diabetics I know and they say I just give more. What if this is lower quality Insulin. 

BTW iv asked NICE for their view and if they routinely and individually check insulin for quality. 

Views please.


----------



## Robin (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello, Jabba, and welcome to the forum. I've only had diabetes for 11 years, so a relative newcomer, but no, I haven't noticed any difference with my insulins, I'm on roughly the same doses as I was after I'd settled down after diagnosis ( with tweaking, obviously) and my results have been steady, and always what I've expected. Obviously there have been occasions when I've run high for no apparent reason, but I've usually found an explanation, ( I was developing a lurgy, or using insulin that's been on holiday with me and shoved back in the fridge on return that's seemed a bit less effective) and my levels have always returned to what they were.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks guys, I'm pretty sure it isn't IR. Iv been doing lchf, intermittent fast and now have 18u basal perday with only protein or small carbs bolus. I'm pretty lean (could always be better of course) but in best shape I can remember.

Keen to investigate all possibilities but the insulin seems to be most likely candidate. 

My research doesn't show anyway to check or test insulin quality. We cant tell if it is consistent. Authorities don't hv resources to randomly check 

If it is 'weaker' it is more profitable for the manufacturer. I know it's very conspiracy theory ist but without anyway to check we just assume it is one of the many other possibilities.

Im ruling them out. Hope that it is something else, so I can control it.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 17, 2018)

Cant say I've noticed any difference.  However there are so many variables that affect insulin - like hormones, heat, stress, illness, type of exercise, sock colour, which end of the sofa I sit etc that I'm not sure I could isolate any single issue.
Best of luck with your research, though


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 17, 2018)

Amen to all of that, the list of effects is endless, especially green socks but why would you wear green socks anyway haha  Cheers


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 17, 2018)

Jabba29 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm pretty sure it isn't IR. Iv been doing lchf, intermittent fast and now have 18u basal perday with only protein or small carbs bolus. I'm pretty lean (could always be better of course) but in best shape I can remember.


I suspect your problem is the protein many type 1's have to bolus quite a lot for protein only meals. Your insulin is fine you just have to find how much insulin you need and bolus accordingly with your pump


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi Jabba.  I've had it almost as long as you and haven't noticed any difference.  Yes, occasionally I've thought I seem to be using more and perhaps it's insulin resistance then things have settled down and it's back to normal.  You mention you're doing LCHF, the thread below has some interesting points and a word of warning.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/high-bg-on-lchf.62794/#post-651593


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 18, 2018)

The issue I had found was if my bg was high, I would do a correction dose. I usually do 1u to 3mmol. My target is 5.2 but anything 5-7 is ok.

Eg if I was 12 I'd give 2u. After 90mins, no food no adrenalin, light walking, no effect. I'd give another 1. Another hour no effect. 30.more min another 0.5. Still no effect. Pump working, no blockages (I feel it going in) . Maybe after another 2hours glucose slowly drop. But that is 12bg with 3.5u down to 10bg! After 5-6hours it gets down to target, that is just wrong.

Now I'm not fat, exercise is regular not intense when this happens. Low carbs, usually less than 50 pday (usually 20 none impact) . No breakfast 16/8 daily IF. This all points to either insulin resistance or poor insulin quality. IR is improbable. So therefore my insulin quality question 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 18, 2018)

During all the above no food at all, so I expect some glyconeogenesis perhaps but the bg remains high or even rises slightly. So giving insulin had no effect or caused bg to rise. This goes against all theory if insulin is working.

Fyi keto WOE and IF is amazing. I have never been in better shape. I do notice the amino acid effects on bg and different ones have greater effects on me. But hey nobody ever said in early days you needed to treat for protein. It was all free food. How info changes with knowledge. Some docs still say you must have some impact carbs to live! It's 120gm written in some medical book they must use in the endo course I think.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 18, 2018)

Benny G said:


> That's interesting @Matt Cycle, i have been reading through those suggested threads. Like Jabba I have been eating a mostly low carb, low protein, high fat diet. I have recently been experimenting with intermittent fasting.
> There are definitely issues if too much protein is consumed. Basal is also an issue, but the results on blood glucose are outstanding.
> This last 2 weeks my glucose levels have not been above 8. I have had a few lows but that's to be expected this close to the line. (The lows themselves have been sorted out with 3 Dextrose tabs)
> If I can keep up the good work until my next Hba1c mid October, I will be expecting a great result.



The energy from keto and IF is incredible, I play ice hockey and have bags of it, oxygen is better I suspect from better production of ATP via ketone bodies. I wish I Knew all this when I played competitively. Stick with it.

FYI I rarely start ice hockey with high bg and it has very Lil effect on my bloods now. Fairly intense exercise with small drops only. That is more likely adrenalin keeping bg stable from Liver, some bg repayment is required after.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 18, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Hi Jabba.  I've had it almost as long as you and haven't noticed any difference.  Yes, occasionally I've thought I seem to be using more and perhaps it's insulin resistance then things have settled down and it's back to normal.  You mention you're doing LCHF, the thread below has some interesting points and a word of warning.
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/high-bg-on-lchf.62794/#post-651593



Yeah, I remember being really surprised when DeusXM admitted his low, low carb approach had left him insulin resistant. He’s so gung-ho about the benefits of low-carbing! 

Have you read Vickie de Beer’s “Type 1 and Type 2 Diabetes Cookbook: Low Carb Recipes for the Whole Family”? Her son’s diet is low-carb, high protein and he injects to cover the protein he eats. There’s a section on how to work out the doses.

Could that be your problem, @Jabba?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 18, 2018)

Jabba29 said:


> Now I'm not fat, exercise is regular not intense when this happens. Low carbs, usually less than 50 pday (usually 20 none impact) . No breakfast 16/8 daily IF. This all points to either insulin resistance or poor insulin quality. IR is improbable. So therefore my insulin quality question



If it's insulin quality then everyone would be saying something.  There's only 3 or 4 manufacturers so we all get it from the same places.  As I mentioned I haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2018)

Welcome Jabba. I have been on all kinds of insulin over my 52yrs plus. It does not work fast enough for me at times but its good stuff . The year England WON the world cup ! ( there's not many people don't no that date )


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 18, 2018)

Some great info guys and gals. Noone I know locally to test my vials on. Yes basal dropped somewhat and has now been good but noticed a rise during a longer fast, so suspect gng glyconeo...
I'm theorizing that gng isn't as harmful on the body as high dietary bg as the body makes it. Also I don't feel the same if high on gng I do on exogenous carbs that skyrocket my bgs.

It is sort of logical that the body would make better glucose.

I will check out those links.

It seems strangely illogical that IResistance would go up on low carb low insulin. It does on high insulin. High fat. Open minded but dubious.

Some great ideas though. Yes if many haven't had this quality issue it seems to rule out this. I only half fill cart now so it isn't warmed as long. Accu Chek combo, didn't like insight.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 18, 2018)

Jabba29 said:


> Some great info guys and gals. Noone I know locally to test my vials on. Yes basal dropped somewhat and has now been good but noticed a rise during a longer fast, so suspect gng glyconeo...
> I'm theorizing that gng isn't as harmful on the body as high dietary bg as the body makes it. Also I don't feel the same if high on gng I do on exogenous carbs that skyrocket my bgs.



The reason your bloods are rising during a long fast is because your liver is dumping glucose.

There is nothing wrong with your insulin, it's just the way you are using it.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 18, 2018)

I guess a synthesized protein based hormone like insulin may not be as effective at bg lowering gng as a normal person. This 'could' be the answer. I have many questions that really have no answers atm, just personal theory. Not many people nowadays that are fully fat adapted. 

I'm of course conscious of the phrase the simplest answers are often correct but decades of errors have happened due to that phrase.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks sue, I understand the liver process and glucagon. It would be logically now to assume it is not the insulin. It then is the effectiveness of my insulin on lowering bg from gng. Plus is this high bg as damaging as normal dietary carbs as I don't feel the same.

High bg is a symptom often misused to treat. My hba1c will be higher I guess, test in a few weeks but I'm carefully looking at everything and not assuming anything. 

As an example, treating type 2 with insulin like is common now is definitely not a good strategy long term....drifter off point there sorry.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 18, 2018)

Treating type 2 with insulin is perfectly reasonable if other treatments no longer work. It’s a well known phenomenon, T 2 beta cells giving up the ghost after decades of being hammered by T2 drugs. Why is it “definitely” not a good strategy long term?  Do you not want T2s to prevent diabetes complications? Do you know anything about T2?

I agree it’s off topic, but an unsupported comment like that could be disturbing to those t2s on the forum who are on insulin.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2018)

It has never been an exact science in my book . Different days different patterns.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 19, 2018)

Sorry it was to demonstrate that treating a symptom not a cause.

I must support that statement :-

T2 is a condition fundamentally different to T1 with similar symptoms  High blood glucose (bg) .

T1 is no production of insulin
T2 is too much and ineffective insulin. Usually insulin insensitivity.

Both can have insulin sensitivity issues though but the T1 produces no insulin

Both main symptoms are high bg.

The cause of t2 is considered in most ie non gestational or other factor to be primarily poor diet and nutrition. Metabolic syndrome. The body saying stop feeding me so much processed carbs and sugars. The huge production of insulin to cope and the resultant body fat (not in all cases ) make the insulin less effective.

Over years this results in higher blood sugars/glucose and is detected. The symptom.

The current poor main treatment (in my opinion) is usually drugs to increase insulin sensitivity - metaformin and or more insulin. My reasoning this is poor is logical and explained below.

Treating t2 as an analogy with insulin is like giving Vodka to an alcoholic.

Don't treat the symptom, treat the cause.

Short term this is fine because bg is harmful as raising the glycation of blood it attaches to the haemoglobin and then reduces the cells ability to hold oxygen. High hba1c. Fundamentally starving the body of oxygen long term in absence of increased haemoglobin (from exercise - a protection method) this creates the damage to the body we all know.

Exercise can serve to help but it isn't a good sole method of cure.

The best and most solid method for t2 treatment and cure is giving the body a chance and not eating foods that primarily are insulinogenic (stimulate insulin)

Often a t2 considers it ok to still eat this way as they just administer more insulin to cover the highs of bg (symptom), fundamentally due to lack of understanding of the condition. Tackling the cause is the best strategy

Note in T1 it is the only method using insulin and not administering insulin is lethal usually very quickly.

I have a good understanding of the differences, t2 is in most cases if diagnosed correctly as t2 is very curable. T1 is not.... Currently.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 19, 2018)

I must add I am neither an endocrinologist or doctor but Someone who has taken over 10,000 injections since disagnosis to manage blood glucose and so like all t1ds have a vested interest in knowing why food does what it does to us all in every meal.

I am a nutritional scientist and very interested in all forms of information about the subject. Being open minded is a challenge but we must always be.

Love to hear differing views and understand why people have them. We all hope to know more tomorrow than we do today and all are at differing levels of ignorance.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 19, 2018)

Jabba29 said:


> I have a good understanding of the differences, t2 is in most cases if diagnosed correctly as t2 is very curable. T1 is not.... Currently.


Type 2 is not curable, it can be very well controlled though as can type 1


----------



## grovesy (Sep 19, 2018)

So


Jabba29 said:


> Sorry it was to demonstrate that treating a symptom not a cause.
> 
> I must support that statement :-
> 
> ...


The most recent research has revealed that Diabetes has many variations and they is no one size fits all.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 19, 2018)

Type two's who - like me - are lucky, can change their metabolism so that - like me - they could eat more carbs and not see a rise in BG levels - but I know that it is a temporary situation, if I were to continuously eat more carbs then my body would not be able to manage it and move back towards diabetes.
I have negated diabetes by removing the problem - more carbs than I can cope with.
It is not a cure as such, but as I do not over stimulate insulin production that process becomes normal for a low carb intake, and my metabolism gets back into balance and using fats for energy becomes its normal situation.
Diet and exercise are probably wise choices, but the only instruction I got at diagnosis was 'take these tablets as directed'.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 19, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Treating type 2 with insulin is perfectly reasonable if other treatments no longer work. It’s a well known phenomenon, T 2 beta cells giving up the ghost after decades of being hammered by T2 drugs.



Apols for following along an OT thread fork, but I hadn't heard that one yet. So all else being equal, it's better not to be on Metformin if you can swing that?


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 19, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> Apols for following along an OT thread fork, but I hadn't heard that one yet. So all else being equal, it's better not to be on Metformin if you can swing that?


@mikeyB will no doubt clarify/correct, but I think Metformin is OK, it's the drugs that are given when Met on own isn't enough, such as Gliclazide, the gliptins and flozins that are the problem in this way.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 19, 2018)

Sue, we will have to agree to disagree. Lchf or keto is a way of eating, Not a diet. If a t2d uses this woe it has been proven to completely remove the need for exogenous insulin and any other drug that increases sensitivity to insulin - normalize bg. A cure. The health benefits are of course self evident.

Pharma has much to answer for and regulation, research is very bias. The figures used on their drugs usually show relative risk improvement and small print absolute risk. Need to treat figures are remarkably high and side effects can never be listed with other drugs being taken.

A little time being a skeptic and forcing an open mind really opens your eyes.

Insulin seems a must for us t1ds though but the need for it can be hugely reduced with the correct/different diet or way of eating. I'm on on a bad day under 25u. Basal 18.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 19, 2018)

Bloden said:


> Yeah, I remember being really surprised when DeusXM admitted his low, low carb approach had left him insulin resistant. He’s so gung-ho about the benefits of low-carbing!
> 
> Have you read Vickie de Beer’s “Type 1 and Type 2 Diabetes Cookbook: Low Carb Recipes for the Whole Family”? Her son’s diet is low-carb, high protein and he injects to cover the protein he eats. There’s a section on how to work out the doses.
> 
> Could that be your problem, @Jabba?



So I did a Lil testing on same insulin, I had some breakfast with carbs, no or v low protein. The bg rose and normalized with bolus. This would seem to show that my Humalog isn't as effective at normalizing gng bg rises than dietary carb rises. 
This could lead me to think that I'm insulin resistant when actually the bg rise from glyconeogenesis is not as responsive to Humalog. Interesting hmm.

This would only be relevant or apparent to lchf t1ds or IF t1ds as gng is more pronounced. Also only easier to test on fully fat adapted t1ds that are regularly in normal ketosis. (not DKA)


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 20, 2018)

If your BG normalised  with bolus, what’s wrong with the Humalog? Are you saying that it doesn’t lower your BG in other circumstances? That’s physiologically unlikely, to say the least. It doesn’t sit in your body deciding which glucose to lower, whether from ingested carbs or produced by other foods, which I assume is what you mean by gluconeogenesis.

Ever considered a switch to Novorapid?


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks Mike, used to be on novorapid. Changed to Humalog as I was getting same issues but more often. Tried fiasp also. After this thread I focused on other causes and it seems that exogenous insulin and Humalog doesn't effect glyconeogenesis bg rises like it does dietary glucose. 

I can test this well as I'm fully fat adapted and use ketone bodies more than glucose for primary energy. 

This theory can only be tested by people like me I think, t1d and fat adapted. Or possibly a t1d that is fasted but the bg drop may prevent it as gng is likely to be less effective.

My bg drops are very slow without insulin, even with exercise. This is because I'm sure due to ketone body energy production 

Perhaps ketone presense could effect Humalog or other exogenous phase 2 insulin. Phase 1 could differ but as a t1d I couldn't know as I/we don't make it internally.

I love the fact this raises more great questions and many theories.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 21, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> If your BG normalised  with bolus, what’s wrong with the Humalog? Are you saying that it doesn’t lower your BG in other circumstances? That’s physiologically unlikely, to say the least. It doesn’t sit in your body deciding which glucose to lower, whether from ingested carbs or produced by other foods, which I assume is what you mean by gluconeogenesis.
> 
> Ever considered a switch to Novorapid?


 The bg drop is very very slow from gng rise from Humalog administering, sometimes many hours and more is required. Quite unusual and difficult. I'm. Not convinced it may just be a more natural as iv seen rises in bg after insulin on non food bg rises.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 21, 2018)

Benny G said:


> Jabba, have you tried a libre or a cgm? I have been using the Libre to help adapt to LCHF. I have also been trying to add some 6/18 IF.
> I find the Libre is especially useful for data during sleep, and for following the rhythm of the day.
> This is a screen shot from yesterday using xdrip+
> View attachment 9891
> ...


Thanks Benny, yes, I use a cgm, did use libre for a while, switched onto dexcom g5 and now g6. it is how I can monitor the accurate changes. the dexcom auto reads every 5 minutes and updates my phone without a scan needed as it transmits. it is more expensive (actually the g5 is cheaper if you restart the sensors) but fairly accurate especially if within close targets or not crazy fluctuations


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 21, 2018)

Benny G said:


> Jabba, have you tried a libre or a cgm? I have been using the Libre to help adapt to LCHF. I have also been trying to add some 6/18 IF.
> I find the Libre is especially useful for data during sleep, and for following the rhythm of the day.
> This is a screen shot from yesterday using xdrip+
> View attachment 9891
> ...


I have been doing 16/8 for almost a year IF with keto is a very good match. I dont get stressed on macros this micros that as we are t1ds, we have been doing this counting for a while. knowing our impact carbs is fairly easy. now impact proteins with 22 different ones is a tad harder and less info about but the cgm helps test the reaction without impact carbs muddying the water


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 21, 2018)

Not sure if it applies in keto, but alongside carbs and insulin protein and fat are proportionally converted to glucose over a longer period. 

Rough rule of thumb seems to be 50% for protein in 2-4hrs and 10-20% for fat in approx 8hrs. The carbs are faster, of course, and blended meals interact so different components slow down any carbs present only for them to emerge later. It may be that with your blend of macronutrients you are getting some late fat/protein and delayed carbs which are arriving when your bolus is beginning to flag a bit. 

https://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=438


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 22, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Not sure if it applies in keto, but alongside carbs and insulin protein and fat are proportionally converted to glucose over a longer period.
> 
> Rough rule of thumb seems to be 50% for protein in 2-4hrs and 10-20% for fat in approx 8hrs. The carbs are faster, of course, and blended meals interact so different components slow down any carbs present only for them to emerge later. It may be that with your blend of macronutrients you are getting some late fat/protein and delayed carbs which are arriving when your bolus is beginning to flag a bit.
> 
> https://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=438


Hi thanks for your comment, I have seen both sides of the debate on fats being converted to glucose but biochemically and logically it seems inaccurate in that description. I'm from the camp that believes fats do not raise bg. Proteins for sure and the % is very dependant on the type of amino acid plus a Lil like the gi index for protein, mudied by the on board carbs.. Given we are in the dark on our foods on actually quality it's tough to test, especially as many foods have multiple proteins.

Ketone bodies don't seem to require insulin for transportation, adipose tissue is converted to ketone bodies in absence of insulin. Therefore logic says fat won't raise glucose or stimulate gng. The answers and questions go on.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 22, 2018)

Jabba29 said:


> Hi thanks for your comment, I have seen both sides of the debate on fats being converted to glucose but biochemically and logically it seems inaccurate in that description. I'm from the camp that believes fats do not raise bg. Proteins for sure and the % is very dependant on the type of amino acid plus a Lil like the gi index for protein, mudied by the on board carbs.. Given we are in the dark on our foods on actually quality it's tough to test, especially as many foods have multiple proteins.
> 
> Ketone bodies don't seem to require insulin for transportation, adipose tissue is converted to ketone bodies in absence of insulin. Therefore logic says fat won't raise glucose or stimulate gng. The answers and questions go on.



Well the proportion of fat that many sources suggest converts to glucose is usually fairly small (10%) - but the better known effect is the slowing of digestion. Which can mangle the absorption of carbs and mean they arrive far later than the dose that was intended to deal with them (and which may have been reduced due through a period of experimentation to avoid hypoglycaemia). Do you generally use square or dual wave boluses when dosing for meal carbs?

Like others I have been T1D for many years, and while doses generally ebb and flow from month to month I have not seen any overall trend that suggests the insulin itself is losing potency or significantly variable in quality. 

Any variation I see tends to be more down to physiological changes to my individual insulin needs (activity / seasonal changes / stress etc). The insulin itself is fine - it’s just that my needs change during the course of a vial. 

Having said that I have also seen Humalog and NR very slow to correct elevated BG. I would generally expect a correction for elevated BGto begin reducing my levels 60 minutes after injection, no earlier. If I introduce activity I can shorten the period - but rapid acting insulin’s are often anything but. Wrong insulin, with the wrong profile, injected into the wrong place!


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 22, 2018)

Cortisol does complicate matters. For sure fat slows glucose absorption. 

If I think about it, it has been the last couple of years when I really hit the keto diet and IF. Ketosis and glyconeogenesis bg rises seem to be resistant to exogenous insulin. I rarely eat impact carbs now and don't struggle with it, if I eat less dietary good fat gng seems to be higher and so increases my bg. Dose adjust is almost ineffective BUT the bg high doesn't feel the same or as bad. Just a cgm shouting at me. It's harder to thoroughly test as ketone blood strips are hard to get out of the gp, urine strips aren't accurate for me (mostly beta hydb.. Ketone ) 

I expect my hba1c to be higher, if so I think this glycation could also be harmful as less oxygen can be transported. However that assumes that the gng glycation acts in a similar space consuming way in the cell as normal glucose. My oxygenation in exercise is still far better than my carb gobbling days but too many other factors to theorize gng glycation of the cell isn't harmful to oxygen uptake.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 22, 2018)

When you have chronic pancreatitis the game is on. Predicting exactly when the fat in the meal will make it into the bloodstream, along with the rest of the meal, is a bit of a lottery. Still, you get used to it.

I bolus for the meal I’m eating, from long experience and carb judgement. It’s pragmatic. Get it wrong, correct it. Confounded by not enough Creon, correct it. Slow gastric emptying due to my neurological problems, correct it. Just pragmatic, as I said.

I haven’t got the time, or inclination to waste my life attempting to work out the minutiae of glucose and fat metabolism in my body. I’ve got insulin to manage the BG, mostly it works quite well. It’s not a health concern, for me, it’s a trivial distraction from the rest of what I have to cope with. It doesn’t bother me. I don’t have any complications. I’m actually more troubled figuring out how to get my socks on in the morning.  There’s a proper challenge.

Once you’re on talking terms with the Diabetes Fairy, Jabba, you’ll understand all this.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 22, 2018)

Haha fortunately  I mastered socks, but only recently, I'm moving on and hoping to learn from others that have some of pieces of the large jigsaw puzzle of diabetes, endocrinology and nutrition that I don't possess. Perhaps if I get lucky I will find this famed diabetes fairy of which you speak.  If I do I will let you know, it could be insightful.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 23, 2018)

Actually Jabba, the socks bit is true - my left thigh is so wasted with the motor neuropathy I can’t lift the foot off the floor. I’ve got a note from the DWP letting me off PE.


----------



## Jabba29 (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh no... There's 1000's of kids that would kill for that note.

I had a few years of that. A year bed bound and a year in a wheelchair from a bad car crash with a driver cruising on our side of the road  You look at life differently with that much reflection time. Plus get to learn alot of stuff you never would bother with. 

Back on my feet now but diabetes prejudice didn't help. Didn't get the 100% guaranteed necrosis I was predicted. Lucky I suppose in a weird sort of way.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 23, 2018)

@Northerner please could you whistle up the diabetes fairy for Jabba  he is obviously a non believer


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2018)

Jabba29 said:


> Perhaps if I get lucky I will find this famed diabetes fairy of which you speak. If I do I will let you know, it could be insightful.


Here you go, she has written a blog  

https://diabetesfairy.blogspot.com/2015/


----------



## Ljc (Sep 23, 2018)

OMG not the DF


----------

